# 476 online application help needed!



## hayrullah (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all,
I am a student from Turkey in Barcelona,Spain and I have just lodged my "online application for a 476 graduate recognised visa" for immigration to Australia. I will start uploading my documents soon and I have some questions related to the process : 
1-)Do I have to submit certified copies of all documents (except criminal records) or is it acceptable if I scan the documents colorfully without certification? Because all my documents are in English and I am currently in Spain , should I go to Madrid to certify my documents in this case?
2-)On the website Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)[/url] it says "for a 476 application dont submit any health certificate or criminal record until requested to do so" however in my online application it asked me "Chest Xray-Radiologist Report-Hiv Blood Test-Medical examination Form 160EH Form 26EH" just immediately after I lodged my application should I submit all of them in 28 days? I have a medical report in which I have already done all of these can I use it?
3-)Do I have to scan a certified copy of my IELTS result and birth certificate as well ? Can not I use the biometric page of my passport rather than a birth certificate ? 
4-)What is the validity time period of criminal records gotten from other countries and health checks? 
5-)Can I add my scholarship letter from my university or any other documents to my application as an extra?
6-)What happens if I can not complete uploading all the documents in 28 days from now , Is my application refused directly? 
I am sorry for asking 6 seperate questions it is because I am really confused between paper and online applications and I don't want to make any mistakes since the application is very important for me. Thank you very much for your valuable time
Kind Regards


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Answers below in red....



hayrullah said:


> Hi all,
> I am a student from Turkey in Barcelona,Spain and I have just lodged my "online application for a 476 graduate recognised visa" for immigration to Australia. I will start uploading my documents soon and I have some questions related to the process :
> 1-)Do I have to submit certified copies of all documents (except criminal records) or is it acceptable if I scan the documents colorfully without certification? Because all my documents are in English and I am currently in Spain , should I go to Madrid to certify my documents in this case?
> 
> ...


----------



## s.hosseini (Oct 30, 2012)

*visa subclass 476*

Hi all
I'm going to apply for visa subclass 476
I haven't yet taken IELTS exam, is it possible to apply without English score and then after taking the test send the result to embassy? 
I appreciate your kind answers
Bests
Salah


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

No, you need to have taken it and got the required score.


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi 

I have lodged my application for subclass 476 last week, I have some questions here is:

1- How long it takes to a case officer be allocated after the application is lodged? 
2- After case officer is allocated, how long it takes to he/she ask for Police Clearance and Medical?
3- After Police Clearance and Medical are uploaded, how long it takes to visa be granted?

In general, it is the matter of time for me so I want to know how long it takes from lodge the application to visa is granted if everything goes naturally. 

I would appreciate if anybody here can share his/her experience to answer my questions. 

Thanks in advance  


Perham


----------



## DziubekR6 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys !

My name is Michael. I am looking for some informations about Subclass 476. I have just lodged my application few minutes ago and few things are not clear for me. 

Generally "shel" has already answered most of questions (thank you for that, it is very usefull for people in my situation) but I have still some dubiousness especially about certified copies of documents. 

I was born and I have finished my studies in Poland so naturally I need to translate Birth Certificate and my diplomas couse these documents are in polish. But for example what about my IELTS result (like it was asked in question number 3) ?? This "diploma" result is in English so can I just put a scan of it in the attachment ? The same situation with my passport. Of course I have a Polish passport but every information there is written in Polish and in English, so can I just put normal scan of its first page as well ? On AU web page they are writing about certified copies of IELTS and Passport so I would like to know it in 100%, becouse "shel" mentioned above that colour copies documents that are allready in English are acceptable.

It would be great if I could avoid translation of these documents due to lack of time to do so...

Thank you in advance for your answer !


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

If there is already an English translation on the original document you can use it. The ILETS should have a code on it so they can access the result electronically anyway. 

Just translate the documents which are not written in English then scan and upload both the original and the translation. Should be an official translation by someone qualified to do so.


----------



## wajid (Apr 1, 2014)

hi

is it mandatory to secure minimum 6 band in all modules of ielts test to apply for this visa ?
i couldn't get 6 in my speaking while doing the ielts general test. But i have 6 in all modules of ielts academic test. So, can i apply on the base of ielsts academic?

i heard from someone , we can also fulfil the language requirement by showing a letter from your university that medium of instruction are in English. Is it true?

please reply as soon as possible.

reagrds
wajid


----------



## engrsohaib813 (Feb 7, 2018)

What steps do i need to take before form 80 and form 1221? I am totally confused. Please can somebody contact me on whatsapp +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------

